# bikehut 11 function computer



## g0kmt (20 Oct 2009)

No not a review, just some questions:

I got mine to think it was moving by passing the magnet past the sensor whilst in my car on Saturday but not managed - yet - to make it work on the bike. The magnet is mounted on the sensor centreline and spaced 4mm from the sensor! Last resort is to re-position the computer. Thoughts?

The temperature display is in degrees farenheight but it should also do centigrade, apparently. however no mention in the "manual" as to how its set - anyone know how?


----------



## Garz (20 Oct 2009)

Reposition the computer?

The unit should be able to be carried around, if you take off the unit and place it nearer the sensor does it receive pulses? If so then it must be a weak battery. I would also look for closer clearance of say 2mm.

I dont know how to set 'c from 'f, but there will be an option in its menu system. Sometimes this maybe by resetting the unit and selecting the right measurement option.

Garz


----------



## rich p (20 Oct 2009)

Is it wireless? I agree that 4 mm is probably to far. Try it closer.


----------



## peanut (20 Oct 2009)

their transmitting range is very poor . You might try moving the magnet and sensor nearer to the computer .
Hope you are not dissapointed. I sold mine because it picked up my Wi-Fi and other household stuff and even on my kitchen table continued to register 30mph+  the wireless screening is very poor


----------



## HJ (20 Oct 2009)

Honestly, what do you expect from Halfrauds? Should have got a VDO


----------



## peanut (20 Oct 2009)

HJ said:


> Should have got a VDO


reminds me of the advert with the cowboys sitting in the desert in a snow storm 
'should have gone to Radio Rentals'


----------



## oxford_guy (20 Oct 2009)

HJ said:


> Honestly, what do you expect from Halfrauds? Should have got a VDO



I never managed to get the VDO X2DW I bought to work properly, it wouldn't register any speed most the time, no matter how much I fiddled with the positioning of the sensor, went back my cheap Cateye Wireless in the end, was a waste of £35...


----------



## oxford_guy (20 Oct 2009)

...and the VDO wouldn't "autowake" when you start moving, you had to press a button if you wanted it to start.


----------



## Garz (20 Oct 2009)

So in other words.. your opinion of the VDO would be as they say halfords? (used in a derogatory sense)


----------



## oxford_guy (20 Oct 2009)

Garz said:


> So in other words.. your opinion of the VDO would be as they say halfords? (used in a derogatory sense)



Indeed... Spec looked great on paper, digital wireless, lots of functions etc., but the damn thing never worked properly and the controls were unnecessarily complicated


----------



## g0kmt (20 Oct 2009)

Well it does work, the Bikehut computer that is. I just needed to move the sensor much closer to the magnet. It wakes up almost immediately when I move the bike.


----------



## HJ (21 Oct 2009)

oxford_guy said:


> I never managed to get the VDO X2DW I bought to work properly, it wouldn't register any speed most the time, no matter how much I fiddled with the positioning of the sensor, went back my cheap Cateye Wireless in the end, was a waste of £35...





oxford_guy said:


> ...and the VDO wouldn't "autowake" when you start moving, you had to press a button if you wanted it to start.



All VDO's "autowake" sound's like you should have sent it back and got another one, their customer care is generally very good.



oxford_guy said:


> Indeed... Spec looked great on paper, digital wireless, lots of functions etc., but the damn thing never worked properly and the controls were unnecessarily complicated



The controls are rather simple, with easy to follow menus, did you read the manual?


----------

